# UTF-8 Problem

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen!

Seid einiger Zeit habe ich ein kleines Problem mit Umlauten in der Konsole. Ich habe bei mir die folgenden Variablen gesetzt um mein System auf Deutsch umzustellen was jetzt auch jahrelang sehr gut lief.

```

export LANG="de_DE.utf8"

export LANGUAGE="de_DE.utf8"

export LC_ALL="de_DE"

export LINGUAS="de"

```

Wenn ich aber nun mit vim z.B. eine Datei editiere und ich die Taste "i" drücke, um etwas einzufügen dann steht ja immer unten links im Fenster was man macht sprich "Einfügen". Nur in meinem Fall wird das "ü" nun nicht angezeigt. Eine andere Sache ist z.B. ein Komiliervorgang. Bei einem deutschen System wird mancher Output auch auf deutsch wiedergegeben. In meinem Fall sind dann alle Umlaute als dicke schwarze Fragezeichen dargestellt. 

Nun habe ich schon auf bugs.gentoo.org geschaut ob derartige Probleme bekannt sind. Den einzigen Hinweis den ich gefunden habe war die Datei /etc/env.d/50glib2 in der nun folgendes steht:

```

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1

G_FILENAME_ENCODING=UTF-8

```

G_FILENAME_ENCODING=UTF-8 sollte man ersetzen durch:

```
G_FILENAME_ENCODING=@locale
```

Das hat bei mir aber auch nicht zum Erfolg geführt. Hier noch meine /etc/locale.gen

```

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Ich frage mich nun welches Paket zu diesem Problem geführt hat nur leider lässt sich das nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Ich wäre dankbar wenn einer von euch mir einen Tip geben könnte.

----------

## smg

Was sagt locale?

Was hast du für ein Terminal im Gebrauch? Kann es UTF-8?

Hast du alle Vim Settings auf UTF-8?

----------

## aZZe

Hi!

Output von locale:

```

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE"

LC_TIME="de_DE"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE"

LC_PAPER="de_DE"

LC_NAME="de_DE"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE"

LC_ALL=de_DE

```

Als Terminal verwende ich gnome-terminal. Wenn man dort in den Einstellungen unter Zeichenkodierung nachschaut ist UTF-8 auch eingestellt.

----------

## smg

Was passiert wenn du zum Test mal LC_ALL auf ein de_DE.utf8 setzt?

P.S.: Was sagt: locale -a | grep de_DE?

----------

## aZZe

Hi!

Output von  locale -a | grep de_DE:

```

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.utf8

```

LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8 hilft leider auch nicht.

----------

## Marlo

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> ...auf Deutsch umzustellen was jetzt auch jahrelang sehr gut lief.
> 
> [code="/etc/profile"]
> 
> 

 

Kommentiere deine Einträge in /etc/profile und setze in 

 */etc/env.d/02locale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"
> ...

 

Ansonsten siehe hier.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## aZZe

Alles klar vielen Dank! Habe es nie global über die /etc/env.d/02locale gemacht sondern immer nur über die /etc/profile. Jetzt läuft es wieder. Danke!

----------

## Eisbrecher

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und hänge mich einfach mal hintendran. Allerdings möchte ich nicht utf8, sondern ISO-8859-15 als Codierung haben.

Wenn ich unter kde eine Konsole starte und die Datei mit einem Editor (vi, mcedit) öffne, sind die Umlaute richtig dargestellt. Wenn ich die gleiche Datei aber auf einer virtuellen Konsole öffne (unabhängig vom Editor), sind die Umlaute als Fragezeichen dargestellt.

Hier mal die Ausgaben, die weiter oben schon gefordert wurden:

cat /etc/env.d/02locale

```
LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

GDM_LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

locale -a | grep de_DE

```
de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.utf8
```

locale

```
LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro
```

cat /etc/locale.gen

```
de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.utf8 UTF-8

```

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann?

----------

## aleph-muc

Hallo Eisbrecher,

wie sieht denn Deine Datei /etc/conf.d/consolefont aus?

bei mir:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

nicht vergessen, consolefont in den runlevel boot zu setzen.

mfg

aleph

----------

## Anarcho

Was hast du denn für nen Consolefont eingestellt? (/etc/conf.d/consolefont)

Ich verwende meist "lat9w-16"

EDIT:

Verdammt, man sollte das Fenster nicht offen lassen und erst nach ner Stunden anfangen zu antworten ...

----------

## Eisbrecher

Meine /etc/conf.d/consolefont sieht genau so aus wie die von aleph-muc. Zum Runlevel boot habe ich es jetzt auch hinzugefügt.

Geändert hat sich leider nichts  :Sad:  Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Wenn ich in einem virtuellen Terminal unter vi in eine leere Datei schreibe, werden die Umlaute inklusive einem anschließenden "Leerzeichen"(?) geschrieben *staun*

----------

## Eisbrecher

Nur zur Info (falls mal jemand das gleiche Problem hat)

Ich hatte in der Datei /etc/rc.conf die Option UNICODE="yes" gesetzt. Nach Ändern zu UNICODE="no" waren die Terminals nicht mehr utf-8 codiert.

----------

